# Another duck hunter dead......



## rnelson5 (Jan 20, 2016)

I just read a report where a Missouri mans body was recovered today. I know accidents happen but dang there has been an alarming amount of deaths and close calls this season.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jan 20, 2016)

Too many rookies, sorry to say IMHO.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jan 20, 2016)

Two more from MD

http://www.capitalgazette.com/news/for_the_record/ph-ac-cn-drowning-0120-20160119-story.html

The sport we are in can kill you in a second, risk management is key and even then things happen, weather changes, etc.


----------



## GSURugger (Jan 21, 2016)

Exactly.  Too many rookies that don't use common sense.  I find it harder to be sympathetic for Darwin's theory of survival of the fittest being proven.


----------



## Gaducker (Jan 21, 2016)

I crossed the Mississippi this season after going out in the early morning to a 1 ft chop normal crossing during the day it got nasty,  winds kicked up to 25-30 mph and we like to never got all the decoys picked up because it was pushing my 19 ft boat around like a paper boat. 

we left early enough o give ourselves plenty of time to get back and when we got to the river it looked bad but manageable.  after about a 50 yards it was clear we made a mistake, we had two 19 ft gatortrax and my buddie was just 20 to 30 ft off my port side the entire time we were crossing but the waves were 5-6 ft tall rollers about 20 ft apart and we were powering up the front side and coasting down the back side and as soon as we crested the top we had to power the bow through the next wave and we did this for the better part of 45 mins just to cross diagonally a mile and half.  Had either of us lost power this thread would include us as some who perished this season.  

I learned that day that if the wind is blowing like that out of the south Im going back into the marsh and be prepared to spend the night in the boat. cause I have never been that worried about our safety  EVER.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 21, 2016)

I have crossed 2 foot deep rice fields that were white capping this year  and made all of us pucker up bad.  And you get in the river it ain't no joke.  At some point all of us have to understand that a few ducks aren't worth losing lives over.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 21, 2016)

Is it rookie mistakes or just mistakes.


----------



## Gaducker (Jan 21, 2016)

kmckinnie said:


> Is it rookie mistakes or just mistakes.




Mine was a bunch of circumstances that I had not experienced before,   ALOT of water coming down river ALOT of wind Blowing straight up the river, a high strong incoming tide and the fact that the two passes we were traveling to and from are located as such that the tide and wind make it worse in that stretch of river.

While I think I have plenty of motor and boat for what we do I sure was wishin I was in a 30 ft plus boat and I absolutely know I was out gunned that day.  and theres been plenty of times we have stayed on the home side of the river for a lot less wave action.


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 21, 2016)

Mine was not realizing that the wind was that high I was there to enjoy a hunt with my son but turned out to be a bad day for us both.


----------



## flatsmaster (Jan 21, 2016)

No boat of any size can take on Mother Nature !!!! Be careful out there .... Don't become a statistic .... Don't have to be duck hunting or a rookie for this to apply


----------



## bander_TC50 (Jan 21, 2016)

it has happened to me more than once, you go out at 430 in the morning in a light breeze set your spread hide the boat and hunt. pack up to leave swing out of the cove into the main channel and boom your in 2.5 foot waves. I have called family more than once to go to the ramp and get my truck/trailer and meet me at a different ramp. (one down wind of where I'm hunting). now I stay home when there is a lake wind advisory. and I hunt out of a 17 ft boat.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 21, 2016)

Do not think it can not happen to you. I was in a 12 foot jon boat in the Delta hunting on the little Sun Flower river. Almost drowned on that one. Hunting in flooded timber right off the Yazoo river I was the only one that was suppose to shoot, well that did not happen. The guy that was paddling the boat started shooting. Lucky the water was shallow but it was cold. Next Altamaha river on the approach to Rhetts when you could hunt it all day. Going out the water was calm ,coming in it was ruff. The guy I hunted with insisted we hunt out of his small boat. The boat sank .The guys that saved us were in the same size of boat that i owned that he did not want to go in.
I have been lucky. The last one where the boat sank I had my PFD sterns jacket on. The other guy grabed his shot gun.
Do  Not think this can not happen to you!


----------



## sasmojoe (Jan 21, 2016)

There's a guy in my Sunday school class that sent out a prayer request for his cousin that went duck hunting in Florida and is missing. They found his boat swamped and that it is all so far.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 21, 2016)

rnelson5 said:


> I just read a report where a Missouri mans body was recovered today. I know accidents happen but dang there has been an alarming amount of deaths and close calls this season.





The deaths get posted, but can you just imagine the near death episodes that you never hear about ??


----------



## 10gaMafia (Jan 21, 2016)

FLA was scary this past weekend with extreme fog on Saturday and 25mph winds on Sunday.  Fog was bad, but I have hummingbird gps and went 4mph to my spot on water that was like glass.  Sunday was 3-4' seas on bay.  Went a 1/2 mile and cut it to shore and shot a limit.  Much smaller boats went out way further than me and didn't do as well hunting either.   They all got back to ramp and said "man those waves were bad."  I was like "yall are crazy"


----------



## Luckybuck (Jan 21, 2016)

Once you experience a situation like described in several posts you will think again before putting yourself in that situation.  Been there once on Lake Eufaula and it was a scarey situation for sure.


----------



## Bucky T (Jan 21, 2016)

Makes me wonder how many of these guys have every operated boats in general....?  I've been around boats my entire life.  A small craft in rough water = DANGEROUS...  And rough water in a duck boat equals 2ft swells or greater...  Could be knocked down to 1ft swells for some of the boats I read about on this forum....

It all boils down to common sense...  Just falling in the water with a life jacket on can kill you in 30 minutes now.  Hyperthermia sets in quick when water temps are 55 deg and lower....


----------



## Greggselk (Jan 21, 2016)

*life jackets & waders*

I always wear a life vest while in a boat and never put on waders until I am actually going to hunt I wonder how many of these guys made this fatal mistake


----------



## Uptonongood (Jan 21, 2016)

It ain't about "rookies", waterfowl hunting includes movement of hunters in the dark of night, on or near very cold water, frequently in very stormy weather.  Sometimes veteran waterfowl hunters get a bit jaded as to the dangers of the sport or sometimes just bad things, unforeseeable, happen.  I came within two seconds of drowning a few years ago and I darn sure am not a "rookie". 

Personally, I think the challenges of the dark, the water and the bad weather and the danger make us a special breed of hunters.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jan 21, 2016)

Gaducker said:


> I crossed the Mississippi this season after going out in the early morning to a 1 ft chop normal crossing during the day it got nasty,  winds kicked up to 25-30 mph and we like to never got all the decoys picked up because it was pushing my 19 ft boat around like a paper boat.
> 
> we left early enough o give ourselves plenty of time to get back and when we got to the river it looked bad but manageable.  after about a 50 yards it was clear we made a mistake, we had two 19 ft gatortrax and my buddie was just 20 to 30 ft off my port side the entire time we were crossing but the waves were 5-6 ft tall rollers about 20 ft apart and we were powering up the front side and coasting down the back side and as soon as we crested the top we had to power the bow through the next wave and we did this for the better part of 45 mins just to cross diagonally a mile and half.  Had either of us lost power this thread would include us as some who perished this season.
> 
> I learned that day that if the wind is blowing like that out of the south Im going back into the marsh and be prepared to spend the night in the boat. cause I have never been that worried about our safety  EVER.



That cut you speak of is NO joke. Even with the North wind I had a few hairy moments when the two currents and a strong tide met. It will make you respect it and quickly!


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 21, 2016)

yes its always easy to say "rookie mistakes" or " no boat experience' when one hears these stories, and I'm sure I'm one of the few that has made a mistake and was fortunate enough to live. Good to know there are a few perfect, mistake free duck hunters out there. keep hunting guys ya'll make us "foolish, rookies "look good.


----------



## ThreeAmigos (Jan 21, 2016)

Unforeseen circumstances happen. Not using common sense can get the "few" in life threatening situations.


----------



## mcarge (Jan 21, 2016)

Any time you venture out on the water before daylight there is an assumption of risk. This risk is one that we all take in pursuit of our passion, anything can change in a moment no matter how much experience you may have. If you waterfowl hunt and don't truly understand this than this is the most dangerous factor you face.


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 21, 2016)

I do understand it and at that time the water was not so bad. I didn't expect the motor not to crank and it was too late when I realized I couldn't paddle back to the island. YES IT WAS A MISTAKE, I KNOW THAT!! WON"T MAKE THAT MISTAKE AGAIN. But I'm not so absent minded as to think I will go waterfowl hunting and never make another mistake. I'm just not to that level of perfection yet.


----------



## Coach Reynolds (Jan 21, 2016)

I normally hunt a swamp but Saturday I'm supposed to go with a friend to hunt a big lake. I just called him this afternoon and told him looking at the weather report and the winds I have no desire to be on a lake in a boat with winds that are 15-25 mph. He quickly agreed! Maybe next weekend.


----------



## DLH_Woodstock (Jan 21, 2016)

sasmojoe said:


> There's a guy in my Sunday school class that sent out a prayer request for his cousin that went duck hunting in Florida and is missing. They found his boat swamped and that it is all so far.



Lord willing they have found him safe and sound. But I'm still praying for all of them involved.


----------



## GAHUNTER60 (Jan 21, 2016)

rnelson5 said:


> That cut you speak of is NO joke. Even with the North wind I had a few hairy moments when the two currents and a strong tide met. It will make you respect it and quickly!



Would we be speaking of Baptiste Collette?

I've tried to tell folks on here who ask me about hunting in Venice that there is absolutely no way anyone new to that area should hunt it without a guide.  When Paul Simon wrote the song "Fifty Ways to Leave Your Lover,"  the original lyrics could have been "Fifty ways to die in Venice!"


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 22, 2016)

GAHUNTER60 said:


> Would we be speaking of Baptiste Collette?
> 
> I've tried to tell folks on here who ask me about hunting in Venice that there is absolutely no way anyone new to that area should hunt it without a guide.  When Paul Simon wrote the song "Fifty Ways to Leave Your Lover,"  the original lyrics could have been "Fifty ways to die in Venice!"



I have made similar statements on here and been scoffed at.  I have duck hunted all over the US from Georgia to Texas and in Mexico.  I've had more concern hunting in Venice than nearly any other place.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 22, 2016)

emusmacker said:


> I do understand it and at that time the water was not so bad. I didn't expect the motor not to crank and it was too late when I realized I couldn't paddle back to the island. YES IT WAS A MISTAKE, I KNOW THAT!! WON"T MAKE THAT MISTAKE AGAIN. But I'm not so absent minded as to think I will go waterfowl hunting and never make another mistake. I'm just not to that level of perfection yet.


This is not about you. Anybody that duck hunts has made a mistake. God Knows I have. My boat will not hit the water this weekend . 20 to 25 knot winds and 3 to 7 foot seas,


----------



## Bucky T (Jan 22, 2016)

emusmacker said:


> yes its always easy to say "rookie mistakes" or " no boat experience' when one hears these stories, and I'm sure I'm one of the few that has made a mistake and was fortunate enough to live. Good to know there are a few perfect, mistake free duck hunters out there. keep hunting guys ya'll make us "foolish, rookies "look good.



Go get em tiger.


----------



## HookinLips (Jan 22, 2016)

emusmacker said:


> yes its always easy to say "rookie mistakes" or " no boat experience' when one hears these stories, and I'm sure I'm one of the few that has made a mistake and was fortunate enough to live. Good to know there are a few perfect, mistake free duck hunters out there. keep hunting guys ya'll make us "foolish, rookies "look good.





emusmacker said:


> I do understand it and at that time the water was not so bad. I didn't expect the motor not to crank and it was too late when I realized I couldn't paddle back to the island. YES IT WAS A MISTAKE, I KNOW THAT!! WON"T MAKE THAT MISTAKE AGAIN. But I'm not so absent minded as to think I will go waterfowl hunting and never make another mistake. I'm just not to that level of perfection yet.



I cannot help but notice (in the very little time I waste on this forum) that you seem to take a lot of things people post on here personally and/or like it's a direct attack at you. This thread had nothing to do with you or your incident, yet you came on here with an attitude and felt the need to defend yourself??


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 22, 2016)

I'm sorry if I came across that way. It's just that I made a mistake of taking a small boat on big water with high winds, and yes it was a mistake. Same as with others that have had misfortunes. But every mistake or tragedy isn't because of someone being a rookie or not having boating experience. some of the best boaters there are have gotten in bad situations on the water. 

I just hate when folks ASSUME that the person that was involved in such an accident was a rookie or had no boating experience. Kinda makes them sound like they are high and mighty and perfect.  I know I could have drowned that day and understand I was extremely fortunate but I don't need to be dogged out about it, and neither does the other folks. Like the 2 country singers that died a few weeks ago, folks said, they were rookies, or had no experience and was sooooo quick to jump on their lack of duck hunting expertise, but they could have been avid boaters and waterfowlers and figured they had done it 100 times before and this time it cost em..  So you tell me if some of the comments here don't sound condescending.


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 22, 2016)

posts 2 4 and 17 automatically assume the mistakes were rookies or no boating experience.  just saying.


----------



## HookinLips (Jan 22, 2016)

Read post 23 again. It's the best post on here. Any time you involve a boat and darkness you are assuming a certain amount of risk. He never said anything about assuming lack of experience. We can always be prepared for it the best we can and make the best decisions possible but the only way to completely avoid it I guess is to not go or just hunt swamps and fields where the water never gets above your waste. I am in agreement that it is a big assumption assuming that any time something happens it is because he/she is a "rookie" but I do agree that the high number of rookie participation this year has contributed to (like the op said) a strangely high number of fatalities and close calls this year.


----------



## capt stan (Jan 22, 2016)

Some times..the truth hurts..but someone who takes their son out in their smaller boat but admits to leaving the life jackets in the bigger boat...isn't that experienced in boating. When you left the bank..ramp..or dock and didn't ensure he had it on or at least handy if an adult/grown person... and went anyway......it shows.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 22, 2016)

*another one dead in his waders*

http://www.wapt.com/news/central-mississippi/hunter-dies-duck-hunting/37267990


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 22, 2016)

*News on another duck hunter*

http://www.semissourian.com/story/2269504.html


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 22, 2016)

http://www.oregonlive.com/pacific-n...f/2015/01/man_dies_duck_hunting_along_mu.html


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 22, 2016)

capt stan said:


> Some times..the truth hurts..but someone who takes their son out in their smaller boat but admits to leaving the life jackets in the bigger boat...isn't that experienced in boating. When you left the bank..ramp..or dock and didn't ensure he had it on or at least handy if an adult/grown person... and went anyway......it shows.



Right here.......^^^^^.....


----------



## ThreeAmigos (Jan 22, 2016)

capt stan said:


> Some times..the truth hurts..but someone who takes their son out in their smaller boat but admits to leaving the life jackets in the bigger boat...isn't that experienced in boating. When you left the bank..ramp..or dock and didn't ensure he had it on or at least handy if an adult/grown person... and went anyway......it shows.



Exactly. Which also seems to me like not being experienced in good judgement. Much different than a speeding ticket which was referenced in the other thread.


----------



## HookinLips (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## emusmacker (Jan 22, 2016)

Im sure no one has ever left the life vests at home or forget em. Only me. I admit it wasn't right and It was a bad decision, and one I regret and learned from. I will never be on the water without them again. I have experience in boating, maybe not as much as Capt Stan, or JB but I do. It was a bad decision and almost cost me. Even the most experienced experts make mistakes. But I know some can't believe that. I'm not down playing what I did, and I also understand the "bashing" to an extent. but unless there is no one on here that has posted on this thread that has never made a mistake or poor judgement please let me know.


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 22, 2016)

capt stan said:


> Some times..the truth hurts..but someone who takes their son out in their smaller boat but admits to leaving the life jackets in the bigger boat...isn't that experienced in boating. When you left the bank..ramp..or dock and didn't ensure he had it on or at least handy if an adult/grown person... and went anyway......it shows.



so Capn tell me, have you ( with all your experience) ever made a bad decision or forgot life jackets?  Be truthful. Even if it hurts.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jan 22, 2016)

If you had not posted on this thread making it about you then no one would have said anything.


----------



## capt stan (Jan 22, 2016)

Have I made bad decisions in my life.....yes, of course. I can guarantee you I have NEVER left the hill without proper safety gear. In fact I don't care how old young or grown you are. If your in my little duck boat your wearing a vest when under way. Even in early teal season. If not....you ain't hunting on my rig...find another seat..


----------



## Gaducker (Jan 22, 2016)

emusmacker said:


> so Capn tell me, have you ( with all your experience) ever made a bad decision or forgot life jackets?  Be truthful. Even if it hurts.



Just an observation here, Get yourself a bigger boat with some built in storage and you can keep life jackets in there,  Another observation....  I have never forgot life jackets because I have built in storage compartments. And also because you will get a ticket everytime for no lifejacket.

Had I experienced what you did I would have picked up a bigger boat asap with floation and a bilge pump and a newer motor also.  My motor has 300 hours and its burning a bit of oil so I will send it down the road and get me a new one between now and fishing time because I don't like being in trouble with no power.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 22, 2016)

Emu, ain't no doubt we've all made mistakes that can get us up the creek without a paddle.  But you can rest assured that no kid (18 or under) has ever ridden in a boat of mine, fishing, skiing, pontoon cruising, duck hunting) without a pfd on, and I have never put my boat in on a trip under power without the required number of pfd's.


----------



## ThreeAmigos (Jan 22, 2016)

mizzippi jb said:


> Emu, ain't no doubt we've all made mistakes that can get us up the creek without a paddle.  But you can rest assured that no kid (18 or under) has ever ridden in a boat of mine, fishing, skiing, pontoon cruising, duck hunting) without a pfd on, and I have never put my boat in on a trip under power without the required number of pfd's.



^ Bingo


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jan 22, 2016)

rnelson5 said:


> If you had not posted on this thread making it about you then no one would have said anything.



Amen.

We have all made mistakes, hunting the Chopawamsic on Qantico, 400 yds from the truck, the creek is two foot deep with 5 ft of mud, wind picked up to about 40 during September goose season, interesting to say the least in a 12 ft Jon boat.  Another time on the Ohio river, forecast said, 15 mph, winds were more like 40 with some BIG waves, get back to the ramp, we took on more water than we thought.  

Use this as a learning tool for everyone, but rookies do tend to fall into it a lot easier, all about risk mitigation...


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 23, 2016)

Gaducker said:


> Just an observation here, Get yourself a bigger boat with some built in storage and you can keep life jackets in there,  Another observation....  I have never forgot life jackets because I have built in storage compartments. And also because you will get a ticket everytime for no lifejacket.
> 
> Had I experienced what you did I would have picked up a bigger boat asap with floation and a bilge pump and a newer motor also.  My motor has 300 hours and its burning a bit of oil so I will send it down the road and get me a new one between now and fishing time because I don't like being in trouble with no power.




I have a 16'6" bass traker with a 40 hp Yamaha, sdet up for duck hunting, but it's down at the moment. Otherwise I would have been in it. Oh by the way it has storage and pfds there too. But like said in another thread, I used my little jon and forgot the pfds.


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 23, 2016)

rnelson5 said:


> If you had not posted on this thread making it about you then no one would have said anything.



You think?


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 23, 2016)

mizzippi jb said:


> Emu, ain't no doubt we've all made mistakes that can get us up the creek without a paddle.  But you can rest assured that no kid (18 or under) has ever ridden in a boat of mine, fishing, skiing, pontoon cruising, duck hunting) without a pfd on, and I have never put my boat in on a trip under power without the required number of pfd's.



forgot the life vests. I got a ticket for it. I learned my lesson. Dang. And it will never happen again. But I'm not a rookie just made a dumb mistake.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 24, 2016)

I went out yesterday.  Winds were steady 20 with gust approaching 40.  Looked at one place and decided that due to the tide, we could not cross fully protected.  Went to cafe and let the sun rise, then to another place where I knew we could stay protected.  Wind blew, but we were so close to the shore, we were protected.  Bud tried to get me to go to an island, but with tide rising, I knew winds would rise as well.  Instead, I told me we needed to move closer in.  As I predicted, the winds climbed with the rising tides.  However, unlike normal, the wave action didn't increase, it deceased with the tide and winds being in opposite directions.  Birds were lighting in the decoys until our natural vegation blind got blown to nothing.

It is all in respecting the marine environment and planning ahead.  Some days, you just don't need to go and some days, you need plan B.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jan 24, 2016)

Saw this on the Refuge NC forum...

Rich Baran from Hatteras went missing yesterday. Many of you may have hunted with Rich. He guided for Ken Dempsey. Brought his party in yesterday and went back out by himself. They found his boat anchored near blind and his gun and blind bag were in blind. Rich is an experienced Captain, Surfer and Waterman.

Mother nature can get you, regardless of experience


----------



## one hogman (Jan 24, 2016)

WOODIE13 said:


> Saw this on the Refuge NC forum...
> 
> Rich Baran from Hatteras went missing yesterday. Many of you may have hunted with Rich. He guided for Ken Dempsey. Brought his party in yesterday and went back out by himself. They found his boat anchored near blind and his gun and blind bag were in blind. Rich is an experienced Captain, Surfer and Waterman.
> 
> Mother nature can get you, regardless of experience



You are so right about Ma Nature I got caught on Lanier a lot of years ago on the main lake by myself in a lil rat trap 14 foot home made boat, no bilge pump , in a storm it was real scary, I barely made it to a cove  and waited it out, I was real lucky I didn't swamp.
 Another time scuba diving in the Gulf several miles out went down for a 30 minute dive with a nut dive partner no one on the boat, we didn't check the anchor and the boat drifted off, it was 3 to 5 foot seas, we had no business being out there and almost lost it all. The Lord was watching over me then in my foolish youth, None of this  relates to ducks but just being careless or NOT planning ahead. That water will swallow you up!!


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jan 24, 2016)

one hogman said:


> You are so right about Ma Nature I got caught on Lanier a lot of years ago on the main lake by myself in a lil rat trap 14 foot home made boat, no bilge pump , in a storm it was real scary, I barely made it to a cove  and waited it out, I was real lucky I didn't swamp.
> Another time scuba diving in the Gulf several miles out went down for a 30 minute dive with a nut dive partner no one on the boat, we didn't check the anchor and the boat drifted off, it was 3 to 5 foot seas, we had no business being out there and almost lost it all. The Lord was watching over me then in my foolish youth, None of this  relates to ducks but just being careless or NOT planning ahead. That water will swallow you up!!



And even if you have plans A-Z, you can still get canned


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 25, 2016)

WOODIE13 said:


> And even if you have plans A-Z, you can still get canned



If your number comes up, its over.  However, most times hunters flip their own number by not thinking ahead.


----------

